# Walks and poses



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It has been a glorious autumn so far.. (Is it actually winter now?)
A couple of pics from the last few days... have to say I do love cold, crisp and clean walks... now it is milder again the curly girls come back with soggy legs and muddy paws


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Beautiful! My fav is Kiki next to the cedar bush.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lindor said:


> Beautiful! My fav is Kiki next to the cedar bush.


Mine too - she is such a pretty dog - Dot just looks goofy most of the time


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Lovely photos Marzi and I couldn't pick a favourite as they are all fabulous.
Back to muddy paws again when out on walks - Freddie comes back covered in it, but thank goodness for Equafleece (although he's only wearing a tankie at the mo as he's not allowing me to put the suit on - yet!!).


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

Great pictures. It is that season again. I want to try getting Muttlucks for Sammy this season. I know they are good for extreme weather conditions and will help keep his paws warm and dry. I hope he'll like them.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely photos  so far it is fairly dry around here so nowhere near as soggy as previous years have been by this time (you just watch that change now  )


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

What lovely photos, that one of Kiki is stunning, you really are the Queen of black dog photography!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

How did you get a picture of Dot with no red ball? Great pups!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> How did you get a picture of Dot with no red ball? Great pups!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was waving the said ball above my head in an attempt to get her to look up - the problem is that if I wave it too much she does this massive leap at me as she just can't stay sitting still. Kiki on the other hand will do whatever you ask her to do for as long as you need, if you have a treat! Dot is not bothered about food but she is totally addicted to her ball - I suspect the makers impregnate it with some dodgy substance to make it so loved


----------

